# Green Egg stuff Clearance



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am switching brands away from the Big Green Egg. Everything that I have left is going on sale for %50 off. I have a few plate setters, mostly medium, plenty of baking stones, drip pans, wood chips, seasoning, fire starters, ceramic turkey sitters, one dutch oven, woks for the egg. I have a couple of the platters also. I will be in the store saturday morning.


----------

